# Solved: Put Date Stamp On Original Images?



## swashplate (Jun 15, 2006)

Canon 2SIS

I've figured out how to set the date on the camera and can put a Date Stamp on images after I download them to a computer. I have to run the camera software to do that and then the file is changed from JPG to an album. Don't want to do that. 

Does anyone have idea how to set the camera to put the Date Stamp on the image taken with the camera?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did you want the date to be actually part of the image - the inforamtion is available as part of the EXIF file..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I say the same because your take picture and then have that date and time showing up over parts of the picture and then later wish you had not had the date stamp turned on.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

http://www.friedemann-schmidt.com/software/exifer/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Photo-Brush lets you see the EXIF information.
http://www.mediachance.com/pbrush/index.html

http://www.mediachance.com/pbrush/exif.html

Plus it has a Date Stamp .
http://www.mediachance.com/pbrush/help/text.html#Anchor-Dat-63710

You could then take pictures without have the Date Stamp showing up on the images.
Then with the EXIF information you could use the Date Stamp to put the date etc on the images and have more control because you can use the added option of font, color effects etc you want to use and then the size of it all and best yet where it goes on the picture.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JAlbum is free sofware you can get and use to make albums and there are many ways to show then too.
Can add info and EXIF info too.

http://jalbum.net/


----------



## swashplate (Jun 15, 2006)

Learned about EFIX files. The Photo Brush program allows access to that info and will print the Date Stamp on the original file. You can then save it as a jpg overwriting your original with the new data date stamp and all. If you wanted to!!

Thanks.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Anytime you edit any image always use the Save-AS and make a 2 copy of the image so you can keep your original.

Your want to keep all your original images as original images so use the save-as.

Keep the original images in there own folder and make a sub folder for the images you edit.

Then say the original image name was swashplate when you use the save as just add a 1 to then end of it swashplate1. Or come up with a way you understand.


----------



## sw11 (Sep 5, 2008)

This program lets you both see and edit EXIF info for any photos, as well as date-stamp them:

http://www.ketara.ca/date-photos.html


----------

